# استفسار حول تأثير الغيوم على استطاعة الخلايا الشمسية



## إبراهيم العراقي (6 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الأخوة الأكارم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي استفسار أرجو من المهندسين الإجابة عليه.
ما مدى تأثير الغيوم على توليد الطاقة الكهربائية عن طريق طاقة الشمس (النسبة المئوية).
وما مقدار الاستطاعة الكهربائية لكل متر من الخلايا الشمسية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط (والسماء صافية)؟
وهل نحسب الاستطاعة نفسها (جول/ثانية) لسخانات المياه الشمسية؟

وفق الله كل من سعى في الإجابة عن سؤالي​


----------



## mnci (6 أغسطس 2008)

بالتوفيق اخى والله لو فى استطاعتى افادتك ما تاخرت


----------



## إبراهيم العراقي (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك على شعورك
انتظر إجابة
أرجو أن لا أعود بخفي حنين


----------



## إبراهيم العراقي (6 أغسطس 2008)

أين ردودكم يا أخوتي؟ أنا في انتظاركم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 أغسطس 2008)

ولماذا أنت على عجل لهذه الدرجة يا إبراهيم العراقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حقاً وصدقاً { وخلق الإنسان عجولاً } - صدق الله العظيم 
لك أن تتأسى بأي الأنبياء إبراهيم عليه السلام ، لأنه كما وصفه الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه الكريم : { إن إبراهيم لحليم أواه منيب}.....


اسمع ياأخي :
كلما زادت كثافة الغيوم نقص التيار المتولد من الخلايا ....أما عن النسب المئوية فأنت تحتاج إلى مخبر خاص يقيس هذا النقص وكثافة الغيوم ...
ما هو قصدك بالسؤال الثاني ؟؟ إذا عرفت قيمة الإشعاع الشمسي فاضربه بالمردود تحصل على الطاقة المطلوب حسابها ...
من المعروف أن الجول هو المعادل الميكانيكي للحرارة ... 
أي العملية هي : تحويل وحدات القياس فقط يا عزيزي ...
لكن هناك فرق في كمية الحرارة المكتسبة من الشمس عبر الأنابيب أو عبر اللواقط المسطحة .....


----------



## إبراهيم العراقي (14 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ عصام نورالدين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على اهتمامك وعذرا على العجلة التي لحظتها فيّ.
إن المعلومات التي أود السؤال عنها مهمة بالنسبة إلي وليس لمجرد السؤال.
أولا: لقلة الامكانيات التي تتوفر لكل باحث عربي تقريبا ومع الأسف، لما يتسنى لي الحصول على المختبر الذي أجرب فيه يا أخي العزيز.
ثانيا: سؤالي الثاني واضح في نظري على الأقل، على أي حال المقصود هو "ما قيمة الطاقة الواصلة (من الشمس) بالجول إلى سطح الأرض في الثانية الواحدة لكل متر مربع في منطقة الشرق الأوسط؟"
طبعا نحن نعلم أننا لا نستطيع الاستفادة من كامل الطاقة الواصلة وتسييرها حسب رغبتنا، وهذا يعتمد على الضياع في الطاقة أو عدم امكانية أخذها.
سؤالي الأهم:
"ما هو مردود الطاقة الأعظمي الذي نستطيع الوصول إليه في السخانات الشمسية؟ هل يمكن أن يكون النصف مثلا؟ أم أكثر أما أقل؟ بعبارة أخرى، لو كانت الاستطاعة الواصلة 600 واط/متر مربع، كم واطاُ يمكن الاستفادة منه في السخان الشمسي؟
*****************************************
وكم يستغرق السخان الشمسي ذو الـ 100 لتر مثلا للوصول إلى 50 درجة مئوية مثلا؟ وكم تبلغ مساحة منظومة الاستقبال الشمسي للسخان؟
*****************************************

السؤال بين النجوم يفيدني إلى حد كبير بإذن الله.
فمن يملك جواب أي سؤال من الأسئلة السابقة، فليتفضل علينا بالإجابة عليها، وأجره على الله، وجزاه الله عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء.

تحياتي


----------



## صادق الدروبي (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال.د.محمد.
اتمنى مساعدتي لدي مشروع عن الطاقة الشمسية
واريد شرح عن تأثير عامل الارتفاع والغيوم على الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## صادق الدروبي (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم كيف الحال...
اتمنى مساعدتي لدي مشروع عن الطاقة الشمسية
واريد شرح عن تأثير عامل الارتفاع والغيوم على الطاقة الشمسية
ملف الورد فارغ


----------

